# Weekly Competition 2021-20



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' U' F R2 U' R' U2 R' F U
*2. *U R' U' F2 R U R' F' U' F U'
*3. *R' F U' R U2 R U2 R F' R' U
*4. *R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' F' R
*5. *U R U2 F U' R U R' U' F' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' F' D' L' F D' L2 B F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 L' B'
*2. *R2 B2 R' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U L' U' L' D' B' U R2
*3. *R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 R' U' L' R U2 L U2 B' L' R
*4. *R D2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 D' F U2 B' D' F U R U' F
*5. *B2 L' D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 L' B' R' F D B' U' L' F R2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' F' U' L' D2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 L' U' R2 D' R B2 L D B Fw2 L2 U' Fw2 U' L F2 Uw2 R Uw2 Fw2 U2 D' Fw' U L B' U2 B2 Rw' Fw Uw2 L B'
*2. *U2 B D2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 B U2 B2 D' F U2 B' Uw2 B2 R' Fw2 Rw2 L F2 U' R2 U' L D2 Rw2 Fw D' L Fw' F' L' U' Uw R2 Fw R2 U Fw'
*3. *D2 R' F' U D L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 D L B' Uw2 Rw2 D F B U2 B Uw2 Fw2 D' F2 U2 Rw' D2 R F' B' Uw Fw' B2 Uw' L2 F2 B2
*4. *D' B' D' U L F2 R' F D2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 D' Fw2 U' L Fw2 L R D' Fw2 D' U2 F2 R' Fw' B U L2 Fw D' Rw Fw2 B2 Uw L2 Fw Rw' B2
*5. *U2 F2 L' U R' U' F L' U R D' B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 Fw2 Uw2 L R F R2 Uw2 D2 L' Uw2 B' R2 B2 Uw' B2 Uw F L2 Rw' U' B' Rw2 U' B R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 L Lw2 Rw Bw R Rw2 L2 Bw2 U2 L2 Uw D' U' L' B' Rw2 F2 Bw2 B L Lw2 U2 Fw B2 D2 Lw' F2 Rw' Fw2 Uw B F Uw2 F' Bw R2 L' F R Lw L2 Rw Uw' Rw' D' Bw B Lw' D L R Dw' Rw Lw' Bw2 Fw2 D' F' Dw'
*2. *B' Bw2 Rw' Uw2 B D2 B' Rw2 L2 Dw B2 Bw2 F2 U Dw2 D Rw2 B' Dw2 F2 R2 Dw' R' D' Fw2 D' U2 Uw' Rw L' U2 B2 Rw2 Bw2 R' B L' Uw' F' L2 D' Dw2 Lw L' Fw2 B' Bw2 F Lw' L U2 Dw Lw R2 B2 R Lw B Bw U2
*3. *Lw' Dw2 Uw2 L2 R2 Dw2 Uw' D Fw Bw2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 U' L' Rw' U R2 D Lw' Bw' F' Lw' D2 Dw U' Rw Fw' Bw2 Dw' Rw2 Lw2 Uw L Fw2 Rw' Lw' F' Uw' B2 F' L2 Lw B Uw L Uw' L' Uw2 Fw R Rw F Lw2 F L U' Uw' Rw Fw'
*4. *D L R U D2 R' Dw Fw Dw Rw2 Dw R2 Uw' Rw Dw Uw2 R D Dw2 B2 U' Uw' D' R Uw2 U2 B2 Rw' Dw' D2 Uw2 Bw L' D2 Lw' Uw Fw R Bw' Fw' B2 Rw B R' Bw2 Fw2 B' R D Uw F R Uw' L B2 F Lw2 Rw2 B U
*5. *F R2 L' B2 Rw Dw2 U2 L Rw' U' R Dw2 Rw' B' D2 Uw2 U2 Dw2 R Fw' Lw2 Uw B' F2 Lw2 Fw2 F2 Dw' D Rw L' Uw F' Fw Uw2 D' Fw' B' Rw' Fw' Rw' Uw R U' Fw2 U' B Fw2 Lw D B' F D2 F Bw' Rw Lw' U2 Fw L'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw2 Lw' 3Uw2 U F Fw2 3Uw' Bw2 Lw2 L U L2 3Fw' Rw Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 L Dw B F' Uw' 3Uw U2 L U' Uw 3Fw2 3Uw' B2 L Rw Lw' 3Rw2 Uw' R 3Rw Fw Uw' Fw Dw Uw2 Bw' L' 3Fw L' Fw2 3Rw' B U Bw' R2 B' Bw2 U2 3Uw Rw R' D 3Fw' Lw' Bw' Rw' D Bw2 F' Dw2 R' Lw2 B' R2 3Fw U Uw F Rw2 D' 3Fw B 3Uw
*2. *Rw Uw2 Dw' B' D B' Uw' Bw' B2 Dw2 D Bw2 Fw2 Rw 3Uw2 D' 3Rw' U' L' Rw2 3Uw' L' 3Uw2 3Rw2 F B' Rw2 L' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw2 L 3Uw' Dw F2 Fw' 3Rw2 F' R' B2 Rw2 Fw' U2 Dw 3Uw2 3Rw Fw 3Uw' R F 3Rw' Fw R' 3Rw' L Fw Rw' Dw' R' D' Dw2 L U' R2 B' 3Fw R' F Bw Lw2 B Dw2 3Uw2 R 3Fw2 3Uw Rw2 3Fw L' 3Rw2
*3. *Dw2 Bw L B' Fw Dw U2 R2 Dw' R2 Lw' F Lw' D2 3Fw' Fw D2 Rw' 3Fw Lw Bw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw' L Dw2 L2 3Rw D' F' 3Rw Uw' F R U B2 Bw' U 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw2 Bw2 D' B2 3Uw Uw' R 3Fw' 3Rw2 B2 R2 Uw2 U' B 3Rw2 3Uw2 Rw2 B R2 L2 Rw Fw F2 Rw Bw' B Uw B Bw D Rw2 B2 Dw Fw2 R L' 3Uw2 Uw 3Rw' L2
*4. *Fw' 3Fw2 F' 3Uw2 F2 D2 Fw' 3Rw' Lw' F' Uw2 U Rw2 Lw2 R Uw' F U L2 Uw R2 Rw' Dw2 Lw L2 Rw' 3Uw 3Fw2 L' Rw' D2 3Fw2 D' L Rw2 Dw2 Lw' L F' Bw' Rw2 Uw D' Lw' Fw D Dw Rw2 B' R' Dw B2 R2 3Rw2 D2 Lw D2 L2 D 3Fw Rw2 L' 3Rw Dw' Bw 3Fw2 Fw2 F B2 3Uw2 U2 3Rw 3Fw 3Uw U' Dw Bw Dw R2 3Fw
*5. *L2 Lw' 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw' Fw Bw Uw B2 3Uw B 3Rw' Fw' Lw2 B2 F' Rw' B Lw' 3Uw' U Fw' Lw' Rw2 F2 B' U' Bw' 3Uw2 Bw2 Rw Lw' 3Rw2 Fw B' F' R Rw2 3Uw Fw2 3Uw' R' Uw2 Bw' 3Uw R2 3Rw' Bw 3Uw' Rw' Bw' Lw 3Rw U Dw2 Rw' L 3Uw' R Fw U2 B2 L2 D R2 U' 3Fw 3Uw' B F' 3Fw2 D' 3Fw2 Dw 3Rw2 3Fw R Lw 3Uw2 Bw

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Fw L2 3Lw D2 L2 3Uw' U2 3Bw 3Fw2 L2 3Rw2 D2 Fw Bw Rw' 3Uw 3Bw R2 3Uw' B' L' Bw' Lw L 3Lw 3Rw R 3Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 U2 Uw 3Uw' F U2 Rw' Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 F 3Uw' Rw' L 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw' L U Dw2 3Bw 3Lw2 Dw' L2 Uw2 B2 Rw' 3Uw Uw U Bw2 3Dw R2 3Lw' F Rw Dw' 3Lw L' B' Rw' Fw' 3Fw2 L2 3Uw2 R' 3Fw Uw 3Uw2 Bw2 U2 3Lw' L2 R' 3Rw 3Fw2 R' Dw Rw' Uw2 3Bw' Bw2 Fw' U' Fw' 3Dw2 3Lw' R L2 D2 3Dw2
*2. *L2 Uw L2 F 3Uw' Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw Uw R' Bw2 Rw' Dw' B' Bw 3Rw' 3Dw2 Fw2 Rw 3Dw Uw F' Uw R' 3Dw2 Rw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 B L' 3Fw Dw 3Lw2 3Uw Bw2 U' 3Rw Uw' F 3Bw2 D 3Dw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw D' Lw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 F2 3Rw2 Dw R D' Bw2 3Fw R Bw' 3Rw' 3Dw R' Rw' Lw 3Bw D' 3Dw Rw' R' 3Rw 3Fw B' U2 3Bw R2 3Rw2 3Lw' 3Bw Lw2 L2 D' L2 3Uw2 L2 3Dw L Uw2 F' Uw' F2 Bw' B' D2 Lw 3Bw2 3Lw2 F2 3Rw2 D Rw
*3. *3Rw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 3Bw2 R2 Dw2 Bw' 3Dw2 3Fw' R' 3Lw2 Lw' 3Fw' Uw' 3Fw2 B' L2 Lw2 Uw2 D' Lw R F' 3Bw2 3Dw 3Lw2 B2 3Bw' Lw' 3Bw D' 3Uw2 Uw2 3Fw2 D2 Uw' B' Rw2 3Fw Rw' Bw2 F2 3Bw2 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw' B Bw' 3Dw2 3Bw Rw2 F' 3Rw' U2 Dw' Bw2 L' Bw2 Dw Fw' 3Dw' 3Uw 3Lw R Dw L' 3Fw2 Uw' 3Dw' L2 Uw 3Fw 3Dw L2 Bw' 3Bw D Rw R D 3Bw' Dw 3Uw R' Uw2 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Fw' B' Dw F 3Fw' 3Uw' B2 3Fw 3Dw Dw' Uw' B'
*4. *L2 3Uw F Dw2 Lw L2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 Bw' 3Fw2 Lw R' 3Uw B 3Uw2 F2 3Lw F L 3Fw2 U2 F2 Lw Fw2 U' Bw Rw' 3Fw' Bw' Lw' D Rw2 B 3Lw Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw' U Lw' Fw2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Bw' R Rw F Uw F' 3Uw' 3Lw2 U F' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Lw' B2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Dw2 Fw2 U2 F Rw F R2 3Bw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 F Rw Uw' 3Dw 3Lw2 U' L2 Uw2 D R2 L' Bw' 3Dw D2 B U2 3Uw Fw U2 3Rw2 U Fw' 3Dw Uw' Fw R L2 3Dw
*5. *Lw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Dw' D R' F U' R D 3Rw' 3Dw Uw' U2 Fw U2 3Bw' B 3Lw2 3Dw Fw' 3Uw' 3Dw2 U F 3Uw B U B L Dw Fw2 Dw 3Lw' B2 3Bw Bw' U 3Fw' 3Bw' Bw U2 L' Uw2 Rw' R2 L2 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Rw2 Lw 3Fw2 Lw' 3Fw' F' Uw' Dw' F' L' 3Dw' Fw' 3Dw Lw D 3Dw Fw2 R2 Dw' U' 3Bw2 3Lw' Dw2 Rw2 U2 R 3Uw2 D2 F Bw' 3Bw2 L2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Bw R' Rw2 B2 Uw Dw' 3Rw Fw' L2 Dw 3Uw' Bw2 B' Uw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 R2 U' F U' F' U2 F2 R U'
*2. *R' F' R2 U' F R U R' F U2 R
*3. *U' R F' R' U' R' F U' F2 U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F U2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R' U2 R' D U L' F Uw
*2. *F' R' U' R' B' U F L' B R' F' U2 F2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 Rw'
*3. *B2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' L R' B2 U2 B' D2 R U2 B' U' F2 Rw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F' B' U2 F2 D' R' U2 F B D2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 L Fw2 D2 Fw2 U' Rw2 R2 F' D' F2 Uw2 L2 F' Rw D2 R U2 Fw2 R' Fw' Rw F' Uw' L Uw B2 z' y2
*2. *L' D' B F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U2 F' R B' L D' L2 D' F2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 R U D2 B2 D' Fw2 D2 B2 R Fw' R2 F U' L2 D' Rw D Fw' F' R2 Uw2 R x2 y'
*3. *R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U' D2 R F U2 B2 U2 B L' F L2 U' L Uw2 B2 Rw2 U Fw2 L' Fw2 U' R' U' D' L' D Fw' R' U' D F2 Rw Fw' Rw R2 B' U Fw2 y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 U F Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw' Uw' D Lw R2 U2 F2 R' B Rw U2 L2 F' B2 Bw' Dw Fw Uw2 B D' L Uw2 Bw U2 Fw2 D' Dw' Bw Dw2 F' Rw2 B2 Bw2 F2 Rw' B' Dw' Lw Dw' Bw2 D L B2 Bw2 L' U' Lw Dw Lw' Dw Bw2 F' D' 3Rw' 3Uw
*2. *R' Rw' F' L Lw' R' Dw' Rw2 B Rw2 D Fw' U Lw Uw2 Bw2 D' Lw B2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw2 D2 R' Rw' Dw Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' U' R' Lw2 F2 D F' L2 B' Dw' Lw2 D Rw Dw F' Bw' Rw B2 R2 U' Rw Uw Fw' F2 D' L2 Bw Rw2 R2 3Fw' 3Uw2
*3. *Lw Uw R2 Rw Fw D Lw B' R' Uw L2 Uw2 B2 Rw' Dw2 Lw2 B' Dw' F' U' Uw' Fw2 Lw' Fw' U Lw' Uw F2 Dw2 Fw R2 Bw' Fw R D Dw L D2 Rw' Lw' B' D Lw' Bw' Rw' U Dw' Uw' Rw R' D' Rw L R' Uw2 Lw2 L Rw R2 U' 3Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D Uw B' U 3Uw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw Dw2 3Uw R 3Uw2 Dw' U2 Bw D Fw' B' L2 B' 3Fw2 U' 3Uw2 Fw F2 3Uw' D Bw R' Dw' Uw' 3Rw Uw 3Fw2 U D 3Uw' L' Rw 3Fw2 L' R' Bw2 Fw R 3Uw Lw Uw2 L' U' 3Rw2 Fw2 Bw Uw2 3Uw' R U2 Fw Rw2 L Fw 3Uw2 3Fw' Lw 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw Fw' B' 3Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' R D Dw' B L' R x y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U L D2 F' U2 3Rw' Lw L2 F' Rw2 L2 Fw' D B 3Fw' 3Rw' Uw2 U Dw2 D2 L Fw Uw L2 3Rw' U D' Dw B U' L2 R2 Fw' U Rw' 3Fw2 F U R2 Bw Lw' Bw' 3Uw 3Lw Uw2 U' Lw' Bw U2 3Rw2 Rw' Lw 3Dw2 D B Lw 3Bw' Bw' Uw' U2 R Rw' 3Dw' Rw' Lw' Uw2 3Dw' F 3Uw 3Bw2 B' 3Rw' Rw2 B2 Lw2 3Lw Dw' 3Bw' F 3Fw Dw2 L2 3Uw2 3Rw' B2 3Dw2 B Uw' F2 3Bw' 3Dw2 Fw2 3Bw' R 3Uw2 Lw2 B2 Dw' R' x' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D F2 B' U' B2 F' L R' B F' D2 F U Fw
*2. *D B2 U R2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' D' L U F' L U L' B' Uw
*3. *F B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D2 L F' L2 F2 U F2 D R2 U' F Rw'
*4. *B' F R2 D2 B U2 F R' B L2 B D' B2 U F2 D F U' Fw Uw
*5. *B2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' R D2 R' U' B U F2 R B' F2 Rw
*6. *R2 D2 B D' R U2 B' F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 U R2 D L U' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*7. *L B2 D2 B L2 U D' F D F B2 L2 U2 B' D2 B D2 L U Fw
*8. *L2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 L B2 L R' D L U' B2 R F L2 R Fw Uw2
*9. *F2 D B' U' L U2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B' L R2 F U' F Rw
*10. *L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 D' L B F' L2 F2 U' L2 D R Fw' Uw'
*11. *D' B2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 U F U F R' U' B' U B' L Fw
*12. *R' U' D F' L U' L2 U D2 F R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 R U' B2 Rw Uw'
*13. *L F' L U' L B' U' R' D' L F2 R2 F2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 R' Fw Uw
*14. *F' L2 F U' D' R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 F U F2 Rw' Uw'
*15. *R' U R' U L F' D' B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 F' R' U' Fw' Uw'
*16. *B2 R' B D F U2 R D' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R' Fw Uw'
*17. *R' B' U B' R2 B D2 B F2 D2 F2 L' D L' R' B2 L2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*18. *R F2 R F2 B D L F D' F U' F2 U' D' R2 D B2 D L' Fw' Uw2
*19. *R2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 F' R F2 D B2 L' B' R U L F R' Fw'
*20. *U2 F D R' D2 R' F B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L' U' L2 B Rw' Uw2
*21. *L U F2 B2 U R' D2 L B D B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U2 L' U2 Rw
*22. *B U D' B U' R B' L F2 R F' U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 Fw Uw
*23. *B' R' F' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L B D2 U B U2 B2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*24. *L' F R' U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L D L2 U R2 U' R' Fw'
*25. *U' L U F' L' U R' B U2 F2 L' F2 B2 R L' B2 R' U2 B U2 Rw2 Uw2
*26. *B2 R' U' B2 U' R2 B' D R' B' L2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B' D F Rw Uw2
*27. *U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U B' L' F D' B' R F D' U2 L' F' D2 Fw Uw
*28. *U' D2 F L2 D' L2 B R' F2 U2 F U2 D' R2 U2 D R2 L2 U Fw' Uw'
*29. *L' R2 B' F2 D2 L2 U2 L U' B D R B' D2 L F2 L Fw Uw'
*30. *U2 B2 L' D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B D2 R' F R2 U' F2 L U2 Fw'
*31. *R' F R2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 L U2 B R2 D2 F U B2 U F' D' Rw
*32. *U2 R B L2 F R L U D2 R2 L2 F B D2 B D2 U' B2 L' Fw' Uw'
*33. *B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F R2 U2 D' L F R B R' D' L U2 F U2 Fw Uw'
*34. *L' R2 D2 L D2 B2 R U2 F' L B L U' F D2 R2 U' B F2 Rw
*35. *F U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L B2 R2 U B D2 R B' F2 L' F' D Fw' Uw2
*36. *B' U2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 U' B F L U L D' F2 D Fw Uw2
*37. *U' F2 L2 D R2 L' F' L D2 B2 L F2 R B' L2 B2 D'
*38. *R2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F' U R' D' B' D L2 F R2 Fw Uw2
*39. *L F2 L2 D2 L U2 R B2 U2 R2 D' F D2 R B L' D F2 U' B Rw2
*40. *F2 L2 F D2 L2 F' R2 B F' L B2 U2 L2 B' U F2 D' L2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*41. *U2 B' L D F U' L' B' R D' L D2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 R U2 Rw2 Uw
*42. *F2 D F2 D L2 F' B' U L B L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 D' Rw' Uw'
*43. *D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 U2 F R2 F' U B L' F D Fw' Uw'
*44. *D' B L F2 B2 R U F L2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 L2 U2 R B2 R' B' Rw Uw2
*45. *L' U2 F2 D' L2 D U2 R2 F L2 F' U' L F2 L U' L' U'
*46. *R' B2 U2 F B2 R' L2 F2 D' R' D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L' B' R2 Fw
*47. *L D2 R' B' L' D' R L2 U D2 L2 B L2 F' U2 L2 F R2 B' Uw2
*48. *U2 R D' F2 B' U R2 L D' F L F' L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*49. *L2 F R2 L F B2 D L2 D2 L U2 L U2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 D Rw2 Uw'
*50. *U F2 U F' D B2 R' U2 F' L' B' D2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R L2
*51. *R2 U' F L B D' F' R' B R U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L B2 U2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*52. *B' L U B' U2 B' L F' U2 L D' L' B2 R L2 U2 B2 Rw'
*53. *U' D R L2 U F2 R B' L' U2 F' B2 U2 F2 L2 B' L' B Rw' Uw
*54. *R F D2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' B' D F' L D' R' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*55. *R F' U' L2 F R L B' D2 L' B2 L U2 R F2 B2 L2 D2 L' D Fw' Uw'
*56. *R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U' B' F' L' B' L' B L B2 L' D B' R' Uw2
*57. *D F2 R D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U B2 L' U' R B' R D U
*58. *D U2 F' R2 F2 R2 F D2 U' R' F' U2 L D' L' R2 F D Fw
*59. *F2 B2 R D B2 L2 B' L' F' D2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 B U' F' L Fw' Uw'
*60. *U2 R' F L' B U' F' B2 D F R' F2 U2 D' R2 U' B2 D F2 D' Rw Uw
*61. *F2 R U2 L' F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U L' F D2 R2 F' U F' R2 Fw Uw'
*62. *L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 B D L' U' L U' B U' F2 R U' Rw2 Uw
*63. *L2 D' R2 D2 F U2 B F' R2 U L' D2 R F' U R D' L Fw Uw
*64. *R L' D R F2 U2 D2 L U B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U F U' F' Rw' Uw
*65. *L2 D' L2 F L D B D' R F2 U2 R' F2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' Rw' Uw2
*66. *D R2 B2 L B' U2 F' D2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' U2 D' L2 F R2 Fw Uw2
*67. *B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F' L2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 U' B L2 R' F R F2 L' Uw2
*68. *R' U2 R D2 L' B2 R2 D' F' U' L F D' R' F' L2 B R2 Fw'
*69. *U B R L D' F' B U' F' L' D2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L D2 F2 Rw
*70. *F D' R' U2 R D2 B' R' B' D B' F2 R L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 L2 B L' D R' U B L
*2. *U' B U2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' D' L' U2 B D' F R2 F2 L' B
*3. *R2 L' U B2 L2 D2 B' D' R U' B2 U2 R F2 L2 D2 R D'
*4. *B2 R2 B2 U2 B' L' D F' U R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 D' F U2
*5. *U F D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R D L2 D2 B U B' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 B' R2 D F R' L2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U L' D L'
*2. *D B2 F2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 B' L' R2 B U F L F D' L
*3. *L' U' F' R B D F U' L F D L D2 R2 L U2 R L
*4. *B' R' U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U' R D2 L' D' U L2 B' L U
*5. *F' U2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 F' L' U2 B L' B2 R' U' B R2 D F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 B D' F' L U2 B L U' B2 L2 U2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R' F'
*2. *U2 B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U R' B' F2 R' B2 U' F L' U2 F
*3. *B2 U2 L' U D F' U' R' L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 R F D' R
*4. *U B' L' F2 D R2 U L2 U2 F2 U' F D U F' D' F U'
*5. *F' D' L' U R L D' B L U B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D B R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' F2 L2 F2 R L F D' L2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 B2 D' R' F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 L' D L' U L2 F' R B2 U' F R2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' B U' B2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U' R' D2 R U' R2 U F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U' F' R'
*3. *B D L R B2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 R' F2 D' L D B L U L' D
*4. *D2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U D2 F' R F' U' R' D2 F' U R D2 Rw2 D Fw2 Rw2 L U' L2 B2 Rw2 R2 U' D L' Fw' U2 L' U2 R2 Uw Rw U2 L' Fw U2 R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' R U R' F2 U2 R U' R
*3. *R U L2 B2 U' D L B' L2 U' L F2 R B2 U2 L F2 D2
*4. *L2 B U2 B R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' L F' L R2 B' U' D B L' U Rw2 U R2 F' Rw2 Fw2 B' U F' U Rw2 B2 Rw Fw2 F2 D2 L' F' Uw R' L' Uw2 Rw Uw2 Rw
*5. *Bw' Rw Uw R Dw' U2 F Bw2 D' Lw Fw' Uw' B2 Bw2 Lw L' Fw2 Uw' R2 Rw L' Lw2 U F2 R F2 Lw D Fw2 Uw Lw D Uw Dw Bw' Dw' U2 D B Lw' Rw R' B Bw' Dw2 Uw' B2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 D' Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' B'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F U' F U F2 R U R' F
*3. *R D2 R F2 R' B2 L' D B F2 D' R' B2 L2 D' U R2
*4. *R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 D' L' D' R' B2 F' L' U F2 L' Uw2 Fw2 D Rw2 B2 U Fw2 B2 Rw2 D' R' U' Fw' L F2 D2 F' U2 Rw' Fw Uw2 F2 L' Uw' Fw D'
*5. *Lw' L' Bw U2 D' Uw2 R Rw Dw2 F' Rw D' R Dw2 Uw L R' D Fw Rw F' Dw Uw Rw Lw D Fw Rw2 D2 Lw2 R B' L U2 D Uw2 Fw Dw' F' L2 Fw2 Bw' U' R' F2 Fw L F2 Lw' L' U Uw Rw Dw L B2 Fw2 D2 Uw Fw2
*6. *B' 3Rw' Bw R' Dw 3Rw2 Rw2 Lw2 D' L2 Bw U' Lw' L' Rw F U2 Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw Bw2 Lw D' 3Rw' D2 Bw2 L R' Lw' 3Uw' R2 Dw2 D Fw' Bw' Uw Bw 3Uw' 3Fw' Uw F' Rw' Uw Bw2 Lw F2 3Uw' Lw2 R' 3Uw Bw' L' Dw' 3Rw D2 3Fw' Rw Uw' L2 3Rw2 3Fw' B2 Dw' B2 D2 Lw 3Uw B2 3Rw U' Bw Dw F2 3Fw' 3Rw Lw F2 Rw L Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 F U2 R U F R U' R
*3. *U2 B U' D2 L D2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 F' L D U R' D F' D'
*4. *L' D2 U2 L U2 L2 U2 L' U F B U' R' F' L F D' F Fw2 L U' Fw2 Rw2 U2 D R' Fw2 D R' Uw2 L Fw' R' Fw2 B' Rw' F2 R' Fw Uw' Rw' Fw' B2
*5. *B2 Lw2 Rw L Uw' Dw L F' Lw Fw2 B' D2 Dw B2 Rw' B2 U L2 Uw' Bw' Fw' L Uw2 L2 D' Uw' Fw D Lw F' Lw2 F2 Dw Rw U' R2 U2 Uw' Dw' L' Uw2 R' Lw' Dw2 Fw' L' R' B2 U' F2 Rw L' D' U' L Rw Uw R Lw Fw2
*6. *D2 Fw2 R' 3Uw2 U L2 Bw' Lw Fw D' Uw' 3Rw Dw' 3Uw2 U 3Rw' 3Fw' Fw' R Dw2 3Rw2 D2 R2 B' Lw2 Fw R' B Fw2 Bw Dw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Lw Dw' 3Uw' 3Fw D Uw U' Dw 3Rw2 U F2 U2 Bw2 Rw' 3Fw L' 3Rw Fw2 F Lw 3Uw 3Fw2 D Rw2 3Rw' Lw' 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw R' B 3Fw' F R U2 3Rw2 Bw' L2 Uw B2 Lw' Dw' 3Uw L2 Bw2 Rw' R'
*7. *Uw Fw2 U2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw U' Dw' B2 F D2 F U' 3Uw Rw' Lw' 3Fw2 B' D 3Dw' Fw' Bw 3Dw' U' Rw2 Lw 3Rw' Uw2 R F B' 3Dw' Lw' Bw2 L2 Lw' Dw' Fw D Uw Dw2 3Bw2 Rw' U2 3Lw' F' Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw B2 U' Fw' 3Bw2 3Rw 3Uw' D' F2 Dw' Rw2 D' F' Uw' Dw2 3Rw F Rw' B2 F2 Lw L2 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 D2 L' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Rw2 3Lw2 Bw' 3Lw' 3Dw' Rw' F2 U2 Fw D2 B' D2 3Uw U2 R' 3Rw' Uw2 B' 3Fw 3Rw2 3Dw2 L'

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR1+ DL1- UL0+ U6+ R3- D1+ L2- ALL5- y2 U5+ R2- D5- L5- ALL3- DR DL UL
*2. *UR3- DR3- DL5- UL1- U3- R1+ D1+ L2+ ALL4- y2 U4- R4+ D1+ L4- ALL2- UR DR UL
*3. *UR2+ DR3+ DL5- UL5+ U3- R2+ D5- L4- ALL4+ y2 U1- R4+ D5+ L3+ ALL2+ DR DL
*4. *UR4+ DR3- DL6+ UL3+ U3+ R1- D3+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U4- R1+ D1- L4+ ALL3+ UR DR
*5. *UR4+ DR0+ DL1- UL2+ U0+ R5- D3- L6+ ALL5+ y2 U3- R3- D4- L5+ ALL4- UR DR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R L' B U' B L R' L' U R' u r b'
*2. *R B' R L R U B' U' R' U' B' u' l b'
*3. *R' U' R' L R U' R L' R' L' B u' l' r'
*4. *R' B L' U R B R U R' L' U' u l b
*5. *U R' U L' R B R L U' R U' l' r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (-5,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) /
*2. *(-3,-1) / (6,3) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (4,-3) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (4,-2)
*3. *(-2,0) / (2,5) / (4,-2) / (5,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (-2,-4) / (0,-5) / (2,-2)
*4. *(-5,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (6,0)
*5. *(0,-1) / (6,3) / (4,-5) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (4,-3) / (-1,-2) / (0,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R L R B' L U' B' L' U
*2. *L U L R L U' R L' R L R'
*3. *L R B' U R U L R' L' B R'
*4. *R U L' B L' R B' U L' B' U
*5. *L B R' U B' L' B R B R' B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 flip R2 L2' U BR R2' BR U flip BL' L' BR2' BL2 U' BR BL L2' F R2 U2' R2' U' F2 U' R' F R2' U2'
*2. *R F2 flip R2' F' L BR2 BL2' U BL' flip L F' BR BL2' U' L2 BL2' BR2 U2' F2 U F2' R' U2 R F2' U2' R F
*3. *R2' L2 flip U2 R BL BR2' U' F2' BR2' R2' flip R F2' BL2' BR U L2' U2' BR2 U R2 U' R2 F' R2' U F' U F2 U R2' F
*4. *L2 flip U BL' U BR2 BL' U2' BR' flip L U2 BL2 BR R2' U2' L2' BL U2 R' F' R2' U R2' U2 R2' F2 U' F2 R
*5. *F' flip U2 F2' BR' BL U' BL2 U' BL2' flip BL2 L BL L' BR R2' BR' R F U' R' F2' U' F2 R U2 F2' R' F2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R' U2 F R U F' R U R' U2
*3. *B' D2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' B D2 F' R F D2 R' D U'
*4. *L F2 R' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U L2 U2 L2 F R U' L2 D' F' D' Fw2 Rw2 D Fw2 R2 U Fw2 R U Rw2 U' L' Fw F' B' D2 Uw R2 L B2 Uw' Rw Fw D'
*5. *Uw B' Bw Uw' Bw Fw' B U F' Lw2 Dw Rw' U2 D Fw2 Dw2 Fw D Uw2 Lw2 B2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw Lw Rw Uw' Bw' R L2 Uw Bw Fw Dw' L2 Lw' Fw2 F U2 Uw2 F' Rw2 R Uw' R2 Rw2 Dw' Fw' Bw2 D' Bw' R2 Bw' Dw2 U R B L2 D Rw'
*OH. *B R U D2 R U B U R D2 R2 F2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 L
*Clock. *UR2+ DR6+ DL1+ UL4+ U5- R2- D2+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U4+ R2- D2- L3- ALL1+ UR DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' B' R L' R' L R' L' U B' R u l' r b
*Square-1. *(0,-4) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,-2) / (-3,-1) / (3,-1) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) /
*Skewb. *B L B' U' B L R B R' U L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' L' r R f' F' f' r' b' R F' L R F R B R
*2. *L B' f F r' f l b L' B L R' F' L R B L'
*3. *R' F l L' B l b r R' F' L' B' L' B' R B' F L'
*4. *l b l r R r b' l' L B R F' L' R' B'
*5. *L' b r' f' l b' B' R r R B' R' B' L R' B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Bw Uw' U' L R Bw Uw L' B' Lw' R Uw Lw' Uw' Lw' Bw Uw Rw' Uw' Lw' l' r' b'
*2. *Bw Uw' L' R' Bw' Uw' L' B' Lw' U' B' Uw' Bw' Rw' Uw' Rw Lw' Uw' Rw r' b
*3. *R' Lw' U' Rw U' Lw L' R B' Uw B Bw' Rw Bw Lw Uw' u b
*4. *Rw' Bw' Uw' L R' Lw U' B Rw L Rw' Uw Rw Uw Rw Lw' Rw Bw' u' l
*5. *Rw U Bw Lw' L Bw' R Bw' U' R B' Bw' Uw' Lw' Rw Bw Uw Rw' Lw Uw' l r

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D2 L D L2 U2 R2 D2 R U L2 U R U L D R2 U L D R D2 L2 U2 R D2 L U L D R3 U L3 U2 R3 D2 L3 U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D2 L2 U L U R2 D2 L U L U R2 D R U L2 D R D L2 U3 R3 D L D R D L2 U2 L U R2 D L U L D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U L D R D L3 U3 R2 D3 L U2 L D R U2 R2 D3 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L3 U2 R U R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L D R U R U2 R D L2 U R D L2 U R D R2 U L2 D L D R2 D R U3 L D2 R U
*5. * D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R U L2 D R3 U L3 D R2 D L2 U R2 U L D3 R U2 R D L U L D2 R U2 R U L D L2 D R U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D B' R2 U2 B' L D B' L' R' F2 L' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R U' F2 R2 F2 D B D L2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L' U' B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R U' B2 R B2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 R B' F' D' L D2 U2 B U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D L2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F' U2 L' F2 U' F R D' B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 B U' L U B2 L2 B2 R' F L B' F R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 B2 L' R2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 U' F L' B' L2 R2 D' F U L
*2. *D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F' U' L' U B R' D2 L' R' U' R'
*3. *F' D B2 R' B2 F2 R D2 L2 D' B' L B R2 D B L2 R
*4. *R B2 L D2 R F2 U2 R F L U B' R2 U' F' L D' F'
*5. *R2 U' D2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 L U F' L2 F2 L2 R U' B2 L

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UL UF UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UF UB LB UL UF UB LB RF UR UF RF UR UF UR UL UB UL RB UB UR UL UF RB UR LF UL LF UL UF UL DB DR RB DR DB DF RF DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+2 UB LB-2 RF+2 DR RF-2 UR+ UF+2 UR UF- DB+ RB+2
*2. * UF UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UL UB UL UF UR UF LB UL LB RF UR UF UL UB UL UB RF UR RB UB UL LF UF UR UB RB LF UL LF UL UF UB UL RF DF DR RF DB DF DR RF DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ UB UL+2 DR+ RF UF+2 LF+ DR+2 RB+2 UR+2 DB+2
*3. * UR UB UL UB UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UB UR LB UB UR UL UF LB RF UF UR UB UL UB LB UB UL RB LF UF UL UB UR LF UL UF UB UR UL UF RF RB LF DB DF DL DB DR DF RF DL DB DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL UL+2 LB UL-2 RF+2 DR RF-2 UR+ LF-2 DB+ RB-
*4. * UF UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UB LB RF UR UF UR UB UL UF UR UF UB RB UR UB LF UL UF UB UL RB LF UL UF UR RB UR DL LF UF DF DR RF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF UF+2 UR LF UF+ RB RF+ DB DL+ DF DL LB-2
*5. * UF UR UL UF UL UF UB UL UF UR UB UL UF UB UL UB LB UL LB RF UR RF UR UF UR UL UB RF UR UF RB LF UF LF UF UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UL LF DR DB RB UR DR DB DF DL DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- LB+2 DL LB-2 UL-2 DF+ LF+2 UL+2 UR+2 UB UR-2 LF+ LB-2 DR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *D' F' D R' BR' D BR D' F D R BR R' BR' D' F R' U' F L R F' R' F' U' L U' R U D' BR' B' L' BR U BL'
*2. *R' F U L F L' F' U' F R' D BR R BR' R' D' R' F' R F' L F' U L F' U L' U' L' R L R U' D BL BR' R' B L' D
*3. *R U R F R F L F L' U L' F' R U' R U' L F L U L' U F' U B' BL B D' BL' L' B' BR'
*4. *F D BR D' F' R' D BR D' R BR' D' F' D F BR R' F' U F U L R L' U' F' R' U F' BL' D BR' D' BR D' F' BL'
*5. *R' U' R' U F' L' U L U' R' F R F L' R' F L' F L U' L' F L F L BR' BL L' U' L' R' D


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2021)

Results for week 20: Congratulations to Lim Hung, TheDubDubJr, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(130)
1.  1.02 Legomanz
2.  1.34 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.41 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.44 Christopher Fandrich
5.  1.51 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  1.53 OriginalUsername
7.  1.66 MichaelNielsen
8.  1.67 leomannen
9.  1.80 Dang Tung
9.  1.80 asacuber
11.  1.83 BradyCubes08
12.  1.90 sean_cut4
13.  1.98 LukasDikic
14.  2.23 Rouxster
15.  2.24 Luke Garrett
16.  2.25 JoXCuber
17.  2.27 TheDubDubJr
18.  2.28 JChambers13
19.  2.29 asiahyoo1997
20.  2.33 turtwig
21.  2.36 Brendyn Dunagan
22.  2.43 Johnny badwin
23.  2.45 Trig0n
24.  2.47 Urho Kinnunen
25.  2.57 Rubadcar
26.  2.66 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  2.73 BradenTheMagician
28.  2.88 DGCubes
29.  2.90 Dream Cubing
30.  2.93 cuberkid10
31.  2.94 blerrpycuber
32.  3.01 Cale S
33.  3.10 tJardigradHe
34.  3.21 tc kruber
35.  3.28 ichcubegerne
36.  3.32 abhijat
37.  3.36 KrokosB
38.  3.38 bennettstouder
39.  3.39 Lim Hung
40.  3.42 Oxzowachi
41.  3.45 John_NOTgood
42.  3.50 Torch
43.  3.52 BMcCl1
44.  3.57 cubeyinnit
45.  3.65 MCuber
46.  3.69 Jami Viljanen
47.  3.80 Triangles_are_cubers
48.  3.81 Brady
49.  3.87 midnightcuberx
50.  3.89 Ricardo Zapata
51.  3.91 Fisko
52.  3.95 Fred Lang
53.  3.96 TrueCuberOfficial
53.  3.96 Boris McCoy
55.  3.97 AndrewT99
56.  4.04 seungju choi
57.  4.05 wearephamily1719
58.  4.11 agradess2
59.  4.12 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
60.  4.13 Neb
61.  4.14 trangium
62.  4.17 Loffy8
63.  4.18 Sub1Hour
63.  4.18 xyzzy
65.  4.21 Jonathan Cuber
66.  4.26 FaLoL
67.  4.34 Thecubingcuber347
68.  4.35 João Vinicius
69.  4.39 abunickabhi
70.  4.45 Keenan Johnson
71.  4.56 aarush vasanadu
72.  4.62 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
73.  4.63 MattP98
74.  4.68 begiuli65
75.  4.83 mikiwow123
76.  4.92 d2polld
77.  4.98 PCCuber
78.  5.03 drpfisherman
79.  5.14 PikachuPlayz_MC
79.  5.14 lucasliao0403
81.  5.19 miguelrogenmoser
82.  5.20 JC Cuber
83.  5.24 John Benwell
84.  5.30 DUDECUBER
85.  5.33 Moreno van Rooijen
86.  5.34 qwr
87.  5.35 Kacper Jędrzejuk
88.  5.41 AOM1502
89.  5.45 topppits
90.  5.48 The Blockhead
91.  5.55 Cyrus
92.  5.59 RyanSoh
93.  5.60 Meisme
93.  5.60 danchoi
95.  5.65 White KB
96.  5.66 MasterIcePanda
97.  5.71 Li Xiang
98.  5.92 2019ECKE02
99.  5.98 Jakub26
100.  6.03 TheEpicCuber
101.  6.25 TaliwangCube
102.  6.29 Volcaniccubing
103.  6.34 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
104.  6.46 feli.cubes
105.  6.49 SUCubing
106.  6.63 Mike Hughey
107.  6.72 Jonascube
108.  6.76 Lewis
109.  6.77 SentsuiJack2403
110.  6.78 Master_Disaster
111.  6.84 nevinscph
112.  6.86 Scrambled
113.  7.20 Ethanawoll
114.  7.24 LittleLumos
115.  7.42 Blake the Cuber
116.  7.88 BlueAcidball
117.  7.89 Rubika-37-021204
118.  8.18 dnguyen2204
119.  8.52 Jrg
120.  8.67 sporteisvogel
121.  8.91 melexi
122.  9.00 freshcuber.de
123.  9.76 breadears
124.  10.12 cubingmom2
125.  10.93 CUBiKS
126.  11.00 Jacck
127.  15.86 MatsBergsten
128.  16.89 flyingk
129.  22.85 Krökeldil
130.  DNF thomas.sch


*3x3x3*(167)
1.  6.38 Luke Garrett
2.  7.31 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.50 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  7.58 Legomanz
5.  7.63 LukasDikic
5.  7.63 OriginalUsername
7.  7.64 BrianJ
8.  7.82 Christopher Fandrich
9.  8.19 tJardigradHe
10.  8.49 Vlad Hordiienko
11.  8.56 Charles Jerome
12.  8.58 riz3ndrr 
13.  8.68 Zeke Mackay
13.  8.68 JChambers13
15.  8.70 Ty Y.
16.  8.74 Lim Hung
17.  8.79 NathanaelCubes
18.  8.96 cuberkid10
19.  8.97 BlurryZMan
20.  9.06 BradyCubes08
21.  9.16 turtwig
22.  9.19 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
23.  9.29 tc kruber
24.  9.33 asacuber
25.  9.37 Rouxster
26.  9.41 Oxzowachi
27.  9.44 MichaelNielsen
28.  9.46 yijunleow
29.  9.53 vishwasankarcubing
30.  9.67 Cale S
31.  9.73 Dream Cubing
32.  9.78 Rubadcar
33.  9.79 Brendyn Dunagan
34.  9.83 KrokosB
35.  10.01 BradenTheMagician
36.  10.05 sean_cut4
37.  10.11 Coinman_
38.  10.12 FaLoL
39.  10.19 TheDubDubJr
40.  10.22 miguelrogenmoser
40.  10.22 Logan2017DAYR01
42.  10.30 Skewb_Cube
43.  10.35 MCuber
44.  10.39 scrubizilla
45.  10.50 DGCubes
46.  10.57 Nutybaconator
47.  10.66 abhijat
48.  10.78 ichcubegerne
49.  10.80 DLXCubing
50.  10.83 BMcCl1
51.  10.87 20luky3
52.  10.94 Boris McCoy
53.  11.19 jaysammey777
54.  11.26 JoXCuber
55.  11.34 Cooki348
56.  11.35 Harsha Paladugu
57.  11.43 leomannen
58.  11.53 Scrambled
59.  11.59 Sub1Hour
60.  11.64 Torch
61.  11.65 xtreme cuber2007
62.  11.75 Keenan Johnson
63.  11.77 João Vinicius
63.  11.77 abunickabhi
65.  11.84 Neb
66.  11.86 wearephamily1719
67.  11.87 MattP98
68.  11.88 mikiwow123
69.  11.89 Fisko
70.  11.94 trangium
70.  11.94 MartinN13
72.  11.95 Brady
73.  12.18 Fred Lang
74.  12.23 agradess2
75.  12.29 Trig0n
76.  12.36 John_NOTgood
77.  13.29 MasterIcePanda
78.  13.32 d2polld
79.  13.37 aarush vasanadu
80.  13.53 pizzacrust
81.  13.79 Peter Preston
82.  13.81 begiuli65
83.  13.86 ZF slow
84.  13.99 Ricardo Zapata
85.  14.02 xyzzy
86.  14.03 Jami Viljanen
87.  14.07 AndrewT99
88.  14.17 chancet4488
89.  14.32 seungju choi
90.  14.39 SirVivor
91.  14.46 50ph14
92.  14.47 PCCuber
93.  14.51 bennettstouder
94.  14.66 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
94.  14.66 PingPongCuber
96.  14.71 2019ECKE02
97.  14.72 revaldoah
98.  14.75 TheEpicCuber
99.  14.76 rubik2005
100.  14.79 DUDECUBER
101.  14.97 Kacper Jędrzejuk
102.  15.02 The Blockhead
103.  15.16 breadears
104.  15.21 midnightcuberx
105.  15.36 TrueCuberOfficial
106.  15.41 dnguyen2204
107.  15.46 thatkid
108.  15.62 JC Cuber
109.  15.75 PikachuPlayz_MC
110.  15.79 LittleLumos
111.  15.80 RyanSoh
112.  15.92 John Benwell
112.  15.92 lucasliao0403
114.  16.32 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
115.  16.34 Lvl9001Wizard
116.  16.37 nevinscph
117.  16.53 Master_Disaster
118.  16.62 Loffy8
119.  16.67 drpfisherman
120.  16.81 danchoi
120.  16.81 Meisme
122.  16.91 Triangles_are_cubers
123.  16.99 WoowyBaby
124.  17.63 SentsuiJack2403
125.  17.73 Thecubingcuber347
126.  17.76 Cyrus
127.  17.85 White KB
128.  17.90 AOM1502
129.  18.10 Volcaniccubing
130.  18.52 CreationUniverse
131.  18.62 feli.cubes
132.  18.92 MarkA64
133.  19.43 TaliwangCube
134.  19.48 Ethanawoll
135.  19.70 Moreno van Rooijen
136.  19.81 Blake the Cuber
137.  19.91 Jonascube
138.  19.93 filmip
139.  20.10 Li Xiang
140.  21.06 Jakub26
141.  21.81 anna4f
142.  23.01 GHOSTGANCUBER
143.  23.27 Jrg
144.  23.34 cubeyinnit
145.  24.03 SUCubing
146.  24.55 Samajor
147.  24.70 One Wheel
148.  25.19 I am not a noob
149.  25.37 sporteisvogel
150.  25.79 melexi
151.  26.47 BlueAcidball
152.  26.71 CUBiKS
153.  26.86 Jamal_69
154.  26.97 Rubika-37-021204
155.  28.02 zakikaz
156.  28.94 cubingmom2
157.  29.31 freshcuber.de
158.  31.74 flyingk
159.  32.32 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
160.  34.27 Jacck
161.  37.01 MatsBergsten
162.  37.76 Krökeldil
163.  37.94 GT8590
164.  40.79 Bryan4305
165.  43.26 m1a1x1
166.  51.20 Johnny badwin
167.  58.01 PalmTree23


*4x4x4*(97)
1.  28.46 asiahyoo1997
2.  31.13 BradyCubes08
3.  31.42 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  31.56 Christopher Fandrich
5.  32.04 OriginalUsername
6.  32.76 tJardigradHe
7.  32.98 JChambers13
8.  33.66 Dream Cubing
9.  34.47 Luke Garrett
10.  35.45 vishwasankarcubing
11.  36.69 Lim Hung
12.  36.84 FaLoL
13.  37.30 ichcubegerne
14.  37.51 JoXCuber
15.  38.11 20luky3
16.  38.21 Cale S
17.  38.27 TheDubDubJr
18.  38.46 abhijat
19.  39.19 Torch
20.  40.60 BradenTheMagician
21.  42.25 DGCubes
22.  42.88 Nutybaconator
23.  42.93 Ricardo Zapata
24.  43.00 MartinN13
25.  43.23 leomannen
26.  43.33 jake.levine
27.  44.35 abunickabhi
28.  44.94 Oxzowachi
28.  44.94 sean_cut4
30.  44.95 João Vinicius
31.  45.21 agradess2
32.  46.07 Keenan Johnson
33.  46.56 nevinscph
34.  46.86 mikiwow123
35.  47.60 Neb
36.  47.66 wearephamily1719
37.  48.02 Cooki348
38.  48.29 DLXCubing
39.  48.61 AndrewT99
40.  49.27 LukasDikic
41.  49.70 aarush vasanadu
42.  49.85 Sub1Hour
43.  50.80 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
44.  50.87 drpfisherman
45.  50.89 BMcCl1
46.  50.93 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
47.  51.56 xyzzy
48.  51.73 The Blockhead
49.  52.20 begiuli65
50.  52.74 Fisko
51.  53.64 LittleLumos
52.  54.79 John Benwell
53.  56.54 thatkid
54.  56.94 pizzacrust
55.  57.53 2019ECKE02
56.  57.69 Brady
57.  57.94 TheEpicCuber
58.  58.44 midnightcuberx
59.  58.49 topppits
60.  59.10 breadears
61.  1:01.53 Jami Viljanen
62.  1:02.00 d2polld
63.  1:03.28 MasterIcePanda
64.  1:04.10 chancet4488
65.  1:05.41 Rouxster
66.  1:06.59 Loffy8
67.  1:06.78 PikachuPlayz_MC
68.  1:07.09 Ethanawoll
69.  1:08.16 Kacper Jędrzejuk
70.  1:08.84 DUDECUBER
71.  1:09.63 Triangles_are_cubers
72.  1:14.34 JC Cuber
73.  1:18.05 melexi
74.  1:18.38 Meisme
75.  1:19.70 Volcaniccubing
76.  1:21.55 TrueCuberOfficial
77.  1:21.69 One Wheel
78.  1:22.44 miguelrogenmoser
79.  1:25.32 Jrg
80.  1:28.73 Jakub26
81.  1:31.30 Thecubingcuber347
82.  1:31.33 TaliwangCube
83.  1:31.78 freshcuber.de
84.  1:34.63 PCCuber
85.  1:36.31 Rubika-37-021204
86.  1:37.34 dnguyen2204
87.  1:44.39 sporteisvogel
88.  1:44.80 Jacck
89.  1:45.51 thomas.sch
90.  1:46.03 AOM1502
91.  1:54.38 cubeyinnit
92.  1:56.22 MatsBergsten
93.  1:57.73 Blake the Cuber
94.  2:00.93 danchoi
95.  2:02.54 scrubizilla
96.  DNF MCuber
96.  DNF bennettstouder


*5x5x5*(57)
1.  47.05 asiahyoo1997
2.  53.71 Dream Cubing
3.  57.78 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  59.78 Khairur Rachim
5.  59.80 ichcubegerne
6.  1:00.94 Lim Hung
7.  1:02.33 FaLoL
8.  1:05.98 JoXCuber
9.  1:06.06 Coinman_
10.  1:08.00 Luke Garrett
11.  1:09.37 fun at the joy
12.  1:12.86 TheDubDubJr
13.  1:13.63 agradess2
14.  1:19.24 MartinN13
15.  1:19.60 João Vinicius
16.  1:20.64 jake.levine
17.  1:22.24 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
18.  1:23.02 xyzzy
19.  1:23.20 drpfisherman
20.  1:25.38 turtwig
21.  1:26.71 abunickabhi
22.  1:27.90 mikiwow123
23.  1:27.94 nevinscph
24.  1:30.46 Ricardo Zapata
25.  1:30.85 AndrewT99
26.  1:33.11 BMcCl1
27.  1:33.85 The Blockhead
28.  1:34.08 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
29.  1:34.84 Sub1Hour
30.  1:37.05 Fisko
31.  1:39.79 LukasDikic
32.  1:41.68 2019ECKE02
33.  1:44.07 melexi
34.  1:45.61 thatkid
35.  1:48.46 LittleLumos
36.  1:56.25 topppits
37.  2:00.10 John Benwell
38.  2:00.24 Loffy8
39.  2:00.82 breadears
40.  2:01.58 Ethanawoll
41.  2:09.87 Volcaniccubing
42.  2:18.18 One Wheel
43.  2:23.27 Rubika-37-021204
44.  2:28.19 Jrg
45.  2:29.25 d2polld
46.  2:42.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  2:47.90 Jacck
48.  2:48.67 sporteisvogel
49.  2:51.43 thomas.sch
50.  2:53.15 TaliwangCube
51.  3:08.90 Jakub26
52.  3:25.18 freshcuber.de
53.  3:59.17 PCCuber
54.  4:05.91 MatsBergsten
55.  4:47.32 dnguyen2204
56.  5:51.11 AOM1502
57.  DNF scrubizilla


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:35.36 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:40.95 Lim Hung
3.  1:41.44 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:57.34 JoXCuber
5.  1:58.78 OriginalUsername
6.  2:00.98 ichcubegerne
7.  2:01.82 FaLoL
8.  2:04.42 TheDubDubJr
9.  2:09.19 fun at the joy
10.  2:09.91 agradess2
11.  2:17.12 Keroma12
12.  2:26.31 João Vinicius
13.  2:28.28 xyzzy
14.  2:31.22 nevinscph
15.  2:32.42 drpfisherman
16.  2:49.19 Ricardo Zapata
17.  2:53.64 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
18.  2:54.88 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
19.  3:01.64 melexi
20.  3:14.08 AndrewT99
21.  3:14.42 Sub1Hour
22.  3:30.26 Fisko
23.  3:31.36 LittleLumos
24.  3:37.91 Ethanawoll
25.  3:52.41 One Wheel
26.  4:06.43 Volcaniccubing
27.  4:25.90 Jrg
28.  4:42.88 Rubika-37-021204
29.  5:02.01 sporteisvogel
30.  5:26.12 thomas.sch
31.  7:10.51 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:11.23 Dream Cubing
2.  2:14.50 Lim Hung
3.  2:17.84 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  2:58.58 TheDubDubJr
5.  3:07.07 FaLoL
6.  3:09.71 ichcubegerne
7.  3:13.90 JoXCuber
8.  3:19.38 JChambers13
9.  3:33.38 agradess2
10.  3:50.03 João Vinicius
11.  3:54.25 nevinscph
12.  4:06.00 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
13.  4:10.62 melexi
14.  4:10.99 DGCubes
15.  4:21.78 Sub1Hour
16.  4:44.29 AndrewT99
17.  5:10.80 LittleLumos
18.  5:25.66 Ethanawoll
19.  6:21.00 Jrg
20.  7:07.91 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:29.26 sporteisvogel
22.  7:55.80 thomas.sch
23.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(43)
1.  4.44 Charles Jerome
2.  4.48 Vlad Hordiienko
3.  4.74 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  4.89 Dang Tung
5.  5.60 TheDubDubJr
6.  5.66 Khairur Rachim
7.  5.73 turtwig
8.  5.76 Johnny badwin
9.  6.15 JoXCuber
10.  6.96 ichcubegerne
11.  7.09 TrueCuberOfficial
12.  8.47 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  9.18 Trig0n
14.  9.31 BradenTheMagician
15.  9.93 Dream Cubing
16.  10.66 agradess2
17.  10.89 sean_cut4
18.  12.10 AndrewT99
19.  13.27 fun at the joy
20.  13.84 Li Xiang
21.  15.91 seungju choi
22.  16.14 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
23.  17.07 MattP98
24.  17.71 Lim Hung
25.  17.73 2019ECKE02
26.  18.09 abunickabhi
27.  21.57 openseas
28.  21.91 Jakub26
29.  22.18 MatsBergsten
30.  25.07 John Benwell
31.  25.37 nevinscph
32.  26.04 TaliwangCube
33.  27.95 LittleLumos
34.  32.22 midnightcuberx
35.  37.54 Jacck
36.  43.45 PCCuber
37.  43.85 Meisme
38.  49.19 Ricardo Zapata
39.  51.79 drpfisherman
40.  58.81 dnguyen2204
41.  1:04.03 Ethanawoll
42.  1:08.05 RyanSoh
43.  1:10.19 thomas.sch


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(35)
1.  23.41 sigalig
2.  23.61 鄧南英
3.  30.60 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  31.27 willian_pessoa
5.  35.02 seungju choi
6.  36.45 abunickabhi
7.  43.93 Keroma12
8.  57.00 fun at the joy
9.  59.42 AndrewT99
10.  1:00.59 2019ECKE02
11.  1:00.65 JChambers13
12.  1:07.27 Khairur Rachim
13.  1:12.50 Lim Hung
14.  1:13.89 Jakub26
15.  1:18.41 nevinscph
16.  1:23.11 MatsBergsten
17.  1:44.68 LittleLumos
18.  1:46.17 scrubizilla
19.  1:51.46 TaliwangCube
20.  1:59.93 TheDubDubJr
21.  2:23.83 danchoi
22.  2:35.02 filmip
23.  2:46.87 Ricardo Zapata
24.  2:48.01 PingPongCuber
25.  2:59.72 TrueCuberOfficial
26.  3:11.91 midnightcuberx
27.  3:12.43 PCCuber
28.  3:50.10 Jacck
29.  4:09.33 xtreme cuber2007
30.  5:12.06 agradess2
31.  DNF thatkid
31.  DNF MattP98
31.  DNF dnguyen2204
31.  DNF freshcuber.de
31.  DNF anna4f


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  2:10.46 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  3:22.79 Keroma12
3.  4:42.85 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:22.79 Lim Hung
5.  5:34.88 openseas
6.  7:30.15 MatsBergsten
7.  8:34.66 Jacck
8.  DNF 2019ECKE02
8.  DNF AndrewT99
8.  DNF agradess2


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  5:55.85 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  13:52.06 openseas
3.  14:31.28 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  15:54.15 Jacck
5.  DNF thatkid
5.  DNF MatsBergsten
5.  DNF nevinscph
5.  DNF 2019ECKE02
5.  DNF TaliwangCube


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  33:04.86 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  27/31 50:16 Keroma12
2.  11/13 46:00 openseas
3.  8/8 34:29 Jakub26


Spoiler



4.  6/7 11:37 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  4/4 49:19 TrueCuberOfficial
6.  3/4 16:13 Jacck
7.  2/3 9:30 AndrewT99
8.  0/2 12:45 dnguyen2204
8.  1/2 2:05 abunickabhi
8.  0/2 9:38 PCCuber
8.  1/3 5:46 nevinscph


*3x3x3 one-handed*(93)
1.  9.89 riz3ndrr 
2.  10.03 branson_lau
3.  10.19 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  11.54 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  11.84 Khairur Rachim
6.  12.23 OriginalUsername
7.  12.41 tJardigradHe
8.  12.73 asiahyoo1997
9.  13.39 leomannen
10.  14.41 asacuber
11.  15.01 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  15.15 Dream Cubing
13.  15.68 JChambers13
14.  15.78 turtwig
15.  16.02 ichcubegerne
16.  16.12 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  16.38 fun at the joy
18.  16.47 Lim Hung
19.  16.79 midnightcuberx
20.  16.88 Harsha Paladugu
21.  16.96 xyzzy
22.  17.16 MCuber
23.  17.34 sean_cut4
24.  17.67 LukasDikic
25.  17.70 JoXCuber
26.  17.75 cuberkid10
27.  17.91 agradess2
28.  18.10 KrokosB
29.  18.25 Oxzowachi
30.  18.50 abunickabhi
31.  18.71 Zeke Mackay
32.  18.74 MartinN13
33.  18.75 Nutybaconator
34.  18.85 BradenTheMagician
35.  18.94 FaLoL
36.  19.20 DGCubes
37.  20.22 Rouxster
38.  20.58 João Vinicius
39.  20.92 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  20.97 TheDubDubJr
41.  21.50 Trig0n
42.  22.52 revaldoah
43.  22.60 scrubizilla
44.  22.93 2019ECKE02
45.  23.29 mikiwow123
46.  24.22 Neb
47.  24.34 Brady
48.  24.46 Ricardo Zapata
49.  24.55 Cooki348
50.  24.73 d2polld
51.  25.07 trangium
52.  25.15 MattP98
53.  25.43 Jami Viljanen
54.  25.52 Sub1Hour
55.  25.72 BMcCl1
56.  25.91 MasterIcePanda
57.  26.71 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  27.24 miguelrogenmoser
59.  27.28 drpfisherman
60.  27.33 xtreme cuber2007
61.  27.41 Peter Preston
62.  28.01 AndrewT99
63.  28.82 Triangles_are_cubers
64.  30.39 LittleLumos
65.  30.87 breadears
66.  31.08 RyanSoh
67.  31.70 seungju choi
68.  32.12 TheEpicCuber
69.  32.49 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
70.  32.75 nevinscph
71.  33.69 Loffy8
72.  34.14 PCCuber
73.  34.16 TaliwangCube
74.  34.34 Ethanawoll
75.  34.86 White KB
76.  35.70 Meisme
77.  39.20 rubik2005
78.  40.46 Thecubingcuber347
79.  41.08 chancet4488
80.  44.34 Jakub26
81.  49.98 DUDECUBER
82.  50.34 sporteisvogel
83.  54.05 Jacck
84.  1:00.80 SUCubing
85.  1:04.25 Rubika-37-021204
86.  1:12.27 Jamal_69
87.  1:12.56 I am not a noob
88.  1:39.48 cubeyinnit
89.  2:03.69 MatsBergsten
90.  DNF Heewon Seo
90.  DNF Jonascube
90.  DNF JC Cuber
90.  DNF thomas.sch


*3x3x3 With feet*(2)
1.  25.15 Lim Hung
2.  DNF PCCuber

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  40.28 ichcubegerne
2.  43.21 TheDubDubJr
3.  54.03 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  1:01.59 openseas
5.  1:04.49 drpfisherman
6.  2:00.46 Jacck
7.  5:55.66 PCCuber
8.  DNF Ricardo Zapata
8.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  22.33 (22, 24, 21) Jack314
2.  24.33 (25, 25, 23) Cale S
3.  26.00 (32, 23, 23) WoowyBaby


Spoiler



4.  30.33 (29, 32, 30) SpeedCubeReview
5.  42.67 (46, 49, 33) TaliwangCube
6.  46.33 (50, 40, 49) MasterIcePanda
7.  DNF (31, 27, DNS) asacuber
7.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(44)
1.  40.56 asiahyoo1997
2.  45.09 Luke Garrett
3.  46.26 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  48.95 Khairur Rachim
5.  48.99 Dang Tung
6.  52.41 agradess2
7.  52.82 Lim Hung
8.  56.40 LukasDikic
9.  57.69 BradenTheMagician
10.  58.30 TheDubDubJr
11.  58.41 ichcubegerne
12.  59.39 sean_cut4
13.  1:02.74 abunickabhi
14.  1:04.84 AndrewT99
15.  1:05.14 drpfisherman
16.  1:07.04 midnightcuberx
17.  1:08.35 begiuli65
18.  1:08.93 BMcCl1
19.  1:15.94 Sub1Hour
20.  1:22.13 d2polld
21.  1:22.36 The Blockhead
22.  1:23.31 MasterIcePanda
23.  1:26.16 Loffy8
24.  1:32.08 DUDECUBER
25.  1:32.45 LittleLumos
26.  1:32.46 nevinscph
27.  1:33.45 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  1:33.66 PikachuPlayz_MC
29.  1:35.02 Ethanawoll
30.  1:40.14 JC Cuber
31.  1:42.40 dnguyen2204
32.  1:43.95 TaliwangCube
33.  1:44.96 Li Xiang
34.  1:49.23 Jakub26
35.  1:49.46 Meisme
36.  2:00.25 Jrg
37.  2:06.65 PCCuber
38.  2:13.08 melexi
39.  2:21.60 Blake the Cuber
40.  2:25.42 One Wheel
41.  2:43.36 Jacck
42.  2:54.86 cubeyinnit
43.  3:15.24 MatsBergsten
44.  DNF TheEpicCuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(30)
1.  1:36.79 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:46.25 Dream Cubing
3.  1:58.37 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:59.25 Lim Hung
5.  2:01.52 fun at the joy
6.  2:06.89 ichcubegerne
7.  2:14.34 TheDubDubJr
8.  2:19.35 BradenTheMagician
9.  2:25.82 sean_cut4
10.  2:37.13 drpfisherman
11.  2:38.39 BMcCl1
12.  2:40.32 abunickabhi
13.  2:47.95 AndrewT99
14.  2:48.37 The Blockhead
15.  2:49.31 Sub1Hour
16.  2:53.07 nevinscph
17.  3:18.20 LittleLumos
18.  3:20.92 Loffy8
19.  3:39.74 Ethanawoll
20.  3:41.44 melexi
21.  4:28.59 JC Cuber
22.  4:30.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  4:33.56 TaliwangCube
24.  4:42.45 One Wheel
25.  4:49.24 Jrg
26.  5:28.86 Jakub26
27.  5:40.84 PCCuber
28.  7:37.31 MatsBergsten
29.  7:49.17 dnguyen2204
30.  8:55.77 cubeyinnit


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  3:13.42 asiahyoo1997
2.  3:47.90 Lim Hung
3.  4:00.99 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  4:11.27 ichcubegerne
5.  4:11.74 fun at the joy
6.  5:04.03 nevinscph
7.  5:49.05 AndrewT99
8.  5:59.02 Sub1Hour
9.  7:23.37 Ethanawoll
10.  7:29.65 melexi
11.  8:07.34 One Wheel
12.  9:13.47 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  6:04.32 asiahyoo1997
2.  6:14.12 Lim Hung
3.  7:21.17 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  7:25.05 TheDubDubJr
5.  8:56.30 nevinscph
6.  9:39.94 BradenTheMagician
7.  9:50.65 begiuli65
8.  10:15.75 Sub1Hour
9.  12:18.56 melexi
10.  13:16.99 Ethanawoll
11.  14:34.32 Jrg
12.  15:02.63 One Wheel
13.  DNF AndrewT99


*Clock*(41)
1.  4.36 JChambers13
2.  5.18 MartinN13
3.  5.73 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  5.88 jaysammey777
5.  6.04 vishwasankarcubing
6.  6.83 Dang Tung
7.  7.34 Charles Jerome
8.  7.98 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  8.02 ImmolatedMarmoset
10.  8.42 TheDubDubJr
11.  8.67 Lim Hung
12.  8.69 Luke Garrett
13.  8.79 OriginalUsername
14.  8.87 drpfisherman
15.  8.93 Cale S
16.  9.51 fun at the joy
17.  9.61 Li Xiang
18.  10.19 Volcaniccubing
19.  10.35 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  10.76 Ricardo Zapata
21.  11.40 mikiwow123
22.  11.65 Sub1Hour
23.  11.93 ichcubegerne
24.  12.96 revaldoah
25.  13.13 Ethanawoll
26.  13.64 KrokosB
27.  13.84 Jakub26
28.  14.22 cubingmom2
29.  14.25 João Vinicius
30.  16.06 AndrewT99
31.  17.13 Jami Viljanen
32.  18.23 abunickabhi
33.  18.59 Jacck
34.  19.19 PikachuPlayz_MC
35.  19.37 nevinscph
36.  19.84 SUCubing
37.  24.03 sporteisvogel
38.  43.94 BMcCl1
39.  55.53 PCCuber
40.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
40.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*Megaminx*(43)
1.  37.31 Heewon Seo
2.  44.14 Oxzowachi
3.  46.72 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  49.23 JChambers13
5.  49.95 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  50.46 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  50.69 asiahyoo1997
8.  54.22 OriginalUsername
9.  55.71 BradyCubes08
10.  57.39 Luke Garrett
11.  59.32 MCuber
12.  59.83 Lim Hung
13.  1:09.31 agradess2
14.  1:13.68 Ricardo Zapata
15.  1:14.24 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
16.  1:14.74 drpfisherman
17.  1:15.23 ichcubegerne
18.  1:19.68 TheDubDubJr
19.  1:24.86 Fisko
20.  1:28.17 Sub1Hour
21.  1:29.48 João Vinicius
22.  1:31.49 AndrewT99
23.  1:33.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  1:36.54 TrueCuberOfficial
25.  1:37.69 midnightcuberx
26.  1:38.35 abunickabhi
27.  1:41.92 nevinscph
28.  1:46.39 AOM1502
29.  1:48.72 pizzacrust
30.  1:51.79 Ethanawoll
31.  1:52.43 Loffy8
32.  2:01.46 Brady
33.  2:13.09 d2polld
34.  2:16.90 PCCuber
35.  2:26.21 One Wheel
36.  2:27.95 topppits
37.  3:01.66 White KB
38.  3:05.98 sporteisvogel
39.  3:16.48 melexi
40.  3:22.91 TaliwangCube
41.  3:53.74 cubeyinnit
42.  4:06.42 thomas.sch
43.  4:12.68 Rubika-37-021204


*Pyraminx*(78)
1.  2.18 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.40 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.60 Vlad Hordiienko


Spoiler



4.  2.63 Dang Tung
5.  2.73 Findnf
5.  2.73 SpiFunTastic
7.  2.74 DGCubes
8.  2.90 50ph14
9.  3.13 Christopher Fandrich
9.  3.13 Heath Flick
11.  3.26 Awder
12.  3.34 MartinN13
13.  3.45 Logan2017DAYR01
14.  3.67 TrueCuberOfficial
15.  4.37 asacuber
16.  4.40 OriginalUsername
17.  4.59 Trig0n
18.  4.77 TheDubDubJr
19.  5.00 Jami Viljanen
20.  5.06 JChambers13
21.  5.10 minxer293
22.  5.20 asiahyoo1997
23.  5.30 blerrpycuber
24.  5.36 wearephamily1719
25.  5.48 João Vinicius
26.  5.64 BradenTheMagician
27.  5.67 Luke Garrett
28.  5.75 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
29.  5.76 AndrewT99
30.  5.86 ichcubegerne
31.  5.95 Cale S
32.  5.97 Kacper Jędrzejuk
33.  6.20 Dream Cubing
34.  6.27 Ricardo Zapata
34.  6.27 Lim Hung
36.  6.39 Triangles_are_cubers
37.  6.51 Brendyn Dunagan
38.  6.53 Torch
39.  6.60 cubeyinnit
40.  6.67 Brady
41.  7.10 Fisko
42.  7.15 rubik2005
43.  7.64 Keenan Johnson
44.  7.67 Sub1Hour
45.  7.83 agradess2
46.  7.89 MattP98
47.  7.98 Loffy8
48.  8.01 midnightcuberx
49.  8.39 Li Xiang
50.  8.64 AOM1502
51.  8.85 drpfisherman
52.  8.98 abunickabhi
53.  9.05 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
54.  9.28 Mike Hughey
55.  9.68 Volcaniccubing
56.  9.96 Blake the Cuber
57.  10.22 PikachuPlayz_MC
58.  10.48 SUCubing
59.  10.56 Jakub26
60.  11.10 topppits
61.  11.41 Thecubingcuber347
62.  11.88 d2polld
63.  12.08 sporteisvogel
64.  12.09 Jacck
65.  12.42 cubingmom2
66.  12.81 SentsuiJack2403
67.  12.85 TaliwangCube
67.  12.85 DUDECUBER
69.  13.31 Master_Disaster
70.  14.43 nevinscph
71.  14.61 White KB
72.  15.62 Ethanawoll
73.  16.45 PCCuber
74.  17.00 melexi
75.  17.13 Jonascube
76.  18.46 TheEpicCuber
77.  18.61 Rubika-37-021204
78.  19.27 MasterIcePanda


*Square-1*(60)
1.  6.17 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.88 David ep
3.  8.78 blerrpycuber


Spoiler



4.  10.24 Vlad Hordiienko
5.  10.33 Charles Jerome
6.  10.44 2019ECKE02
7.  10.53 Oxzowachi
8.  11.21 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  12.28 riz3ndrr 
10.  12.49 Sub1Hour
11.  12.54 Cale S
12.  12.80 BradenTheMagician
13.  13.41 Luke Garrett
14.  13.91 fun at the joy
15.  14.64 OriginalUsername
16.  14.79 Rouxster
17.  15.15 DLXCubing
18.  15.43 Brady
19.  15.84 JChambers13
20.  15.99 Lim Hung
21.  16.47 Ricardo Zapata
22.  16.51 MCuber
23.  17.05 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  17.23 ichcubegerne
25.  17.57 Boris McCoy
26.  18.92 AndrewT99
27.  19.25 MattP98
28.  19.57 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
29.  20.80 Torch
30.  21.39 Dream Cubing
31.  22.49 midnightcuberx
32.  23.20 Fisko
33.  23.24 KrokosB
34.  23.50 MartinN13
35.  23.55 wearephamily1719
36.  23.89 TheDubDubJr
37.  24.19 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  24.25 asiahyoo1997
39.  24.51 João Vinicius
40.  24.68 Keenan Johnson
41.  26.37 agradess2
42.  27.60 turtwig
43.  29.51 feli.cubes
44.  30.68 Trig0n
45.  34.06 drpfisherman
46.  36.50 Volcaniccubing
47.  38.49 LukasDikic
48.  39.77 Thecubingcuber347
49.  40.54 Jakub26
50.  45.99 Ethanawoll
51.  46.29 nevinscph
52.  54.21 White KB
53.  55.65 TrueCuberOfficial
54.  58.04 PCCuber
55.  58.93 PikachuPlayz_MC
56.  59.82 sporteisvogel
57.  1:10.28 d2polld
58.  1:15.52 Jacck
59.  1:26.54 TaliwangCube
60.  2:18.17 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(71)
1.  1.87 Legomanz
2.  2.09 Urho Kinnunen
3.  2.25 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.53 Charles Jerome
5.  2.68 Rubadcar
6.  2.71 Vlad Hordiienko
7.  2.72 Cale S
8.  2.80 asacuber
9.  2.89 Ty Y.
9.  2.89 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  3.43 OriginalUsername
12.  3.88 João Vinicius
13.  3.96 TrueCuberOfficial
14.  4.18 JChambers13
15.  4.26 Luke Garrett
16.  4.32 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  4.32 DGCubes
16.  4.32 ichcubegerne
19.  4.52 TheDubDubJr
20.  4.69 d2polld
21.  4.73 Trig0n
22.  4.77 blerrpycuber
23.  4.83 Lim Hung
24.  5.02 MartinN13
24.  5.02 MattP98
26.  5.04 BradenTheMagician
27.  5.07 Dream Cubing
28.  5.15 fun at the joy
29.  5.19 Triangles_are_cubers
30.  5.30 MCuber
31.  5.35 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
32.  5.51 Ricardo Zapata
33.  5.72 sean_cut4
34.  5.96 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
35.  6.10 SirVivor
36.  6.15 2019ECKE02
37.  6.20 KrokosB
38.  6.34 Logan2017DAYR01
39.  6.40 Ethanawoll
40.  6.41 wearephamily1719
41.  6.49 Jakub26
42.  6.65 midnightcuberx
43.  7.07 AOM1502
44.  7.19 Li Xiang
45.  7.41 Jami Viljanen
46.  7.47 agradess2
47.  7.76 abunickabhi
48.  7.79 Volcaniccubing
49.  7.91 Sub1Hour
50.  8.24 Loffy8
51.  8.34 drpfisherman
52.  8.71 Torch
53.  9.24 AndrewT99
54.  9.36 LukasDikic
55.  9.40 cubeyinnit
56.  9.97 SentsuiJack2403
57.  10.07 feli.cubes
58.  10.10 JC Cuber
59.  10.17 topppits
60.  10.55 DUDECUBER
61.  10.93 Thecubingcuber347
62.  11.62 SUCubing
63.  12.45 Master_Disaster
64.  12.63 nevinscph
65.  14.75 melexi
66.  15.06 PCCuber
67.  16.12 Jamal_69
68.  16.72 Rubika-37-021204
69.  18.19 Jacck
70.  21.14 sporteisvogel
71.  22.16 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(12)
1.  25.05 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  27.43 DGCubes
3.  28.48 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  28.64 BradenTheMagician
5.  29.18 ichcubegerne
6.  36.28 drpfisherman
7.  40.76 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  41.21 Sub1Hour
9.  41.94 abunickabhi
10.  49.98 Ethanawoll
11.  1:18.61 PCCuber
12.  1:33.19 thomas.sch


*Mini Guildford*(10)
1.  4:19.52 Lim Hung
2.  4:27.08 KrokosB
3.  4:38.31 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  4:39.68 ichcubegerne
5.  5:19.35 Sub1Hour
6.  6:07.84 AndrewT99
7.  7:47.59 Ethanawoll
8.  8:11.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  DNF PCCuber
9.  DNF d2polld


*Redi Cube*(13)
1.  8.81 Trig0n
2.  9.89 BMcCl1
3.  11.73 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  12.93 DGCubes
5.  17.05 drpfisherman
6.  19.54 TheDubDubJr
7.  21.85 Sub1Hour
8.  22.29 asiahyoo1997
9.  23.51 abunickabhi
10.  25.51 Ethanawoll
11.  31.10 Mike Hughey
12.  31.26 Rubika-37-021204
13.  49.48 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(7)
1.  18.73 Harsha Paladugu
2.  25.89 DGCubes
3.  33.63 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  56.09 TheDubDubJr
5.  1:06.92 Ethanawoll
6.  1:11.46 One Wheel
7.  1:31.30 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  15.48 Trig0n
2.  18.22 Li Xiang
3.  18.41 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  19.03 ichcubegerne
5.  24.46 TheDubDubJr
6.  30.30 Brady
7.  35.10 MatsBergsten
8.  43.59 Ethanawoll


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  48.47 WoowyBaby
2.  53.11 TheDubDubJr

*Mirror Blocks*(7)
1.  15.06 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.15 ichcubegerne
3.  1:02.21 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  1:09.06 Ethanawoll
5.  1:14.95 Sub1Hour
6.  1:20.57 JChambers13
7.  3:26.24 PCCuber


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:35.79 DGCubes
2.  4:27.80 thomas.sch
3.  4:30.59 Ethanawoll

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(9)
1.  21.32 cuberkid10
2.  39.96 Kit Clement
3.  51.94 Peter Preston


Spoiler



4.  1:23.88 TheDubDubJr
5.  3:59.35 thomas.sch
6.  4:27.20 Rubika-37-021204
7.  5:34.06 freshcuber.de
8.  6:05.13 Ethanawoll
9.  7:18.30 Krökeldil



*Contest results*(197)
1.  990 Lim Hung
2.  959 TheDubDubJr
3.  914 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  895 asiahyoo1997
5.  823 OriginalUsername
6.  809 Luke Garrett
7.  790 Dream Cubing
8.  767 JChambers13
9.  745 Khairur Rachim
10.  677 BradenTheMagician
11.  652 AndrewT99
12.  630 Vlad Hordiienko
13.  627 agradess2
14.  620 Sub1Hour
15.  609 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
16.  589 Ricardo Zapata
17.  586 João Vinicius
18.  583 abunickabhi
19.  580 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  566 DGCubes
21.  548 JoXCuber
22.  545 Cale S
23.  537 sean_cut4
24.  531 LukasDikic
25.  526 Christopher Fandrich
26.  505 Charles Jerome
27.  502 asacuber
27.  502 drpfisherman
29.  499 nevinscph
30.  485 Oxzowachi
30.  485 MartinN13
32.  483 BradyCubes08
33.  466 FaLoL
34.  464 Trig0n
35.  460 midnightcuberx
36.  455 turtwig
37.  449 tJardigradHe
38.  445 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
39.  442 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  439 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  422 MCuber
42.  421 BMcCl1
43.  412 2019ECKE02
43.  412 Rouxster
45.  411 TrueCuberOfficial
46.  405 leomannen
47.  403 KrokosB
48.  394 fun at the joy
49.  391 Brady
50.  387 Fisko
51.  386 Torch
52.  385 d2polld
53.  372 Legomanz
54.  369 Ethanawoll
55.  368 wearephamily1719
56.  366 MattP98
57.  362 Jami Viljanen
58.  357 xyzzy
59.  349 MichaelNielsen
60.  346 mikiwow123
61.  341 cuberkid10
62.  327 Loffy8
63.  326 Dang Tung
64.  316 Rubadcar
65.  314 PCCuber
66.  312 riz3ndrr 
67.  305 Keenan Johnson
67.  305 Jakub26
67.  305 abhijat
70.  304 LittleLumos
71.  298 Neb
72.  291 Triangles_are_cubers
73.  284 Harsha Paladugu
74.  274 blerrpycuber
75.  273 vishwasankarcubing
76.  270 Nutybaconator
77.  257 seungju choi
78.  253 MasterIcePanda
79.  250 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
80.  248 The Blockhead
81.  247 tc kruber
81.  247 miguelrogenmoser
83.  243 begiuli65
84.  241 TaliwangCube
85.  238 Boris McCoy
86.  234 DLXCubing
87.  231 Volcaniccubing
88.  230 Cooki348
89.  225 Zeke Mackay
90.  221 scrubizilla
90.  221 Ty Y.
92.  220 trangium
93.  219 DUDECUBER
94.  215 aarush vasanadu
95.  214 PikachuPlayz_MC
95.  214 cubeyinnit
97.  210 Li Xiang
98.  208 Jacck
99.  207 20luky3
100.  204 John Benwell
101.  203 Thecubingcuber347
102.  198 MatsBergsten
103.  196 JC Cuber
104.  194 melexi
105.  189 TheEpicCuber
105.  189 AOM1502
107.  188 Coinman_
108.  187 John_NOTgood
109.  181 Urho Kinnunen
110.  179 Fred Lang
111.  178 bennettstouder
112.  177 breadears
113.  164 BrianJ
113.  164 Meisme
115.  163 xtreme cuber2007
116.  162 topppits
117.  158 jaysammey777
117.  158 pizzacrust
119.  157 Johnny badwin
120.  154 NathanaelCubes
121.  153 thatkid
121.  153 50ph14
123.  152 BlurryZMan
124.  150 revaldoah
125.  148 dnguyen2204
125.  148 sporteisvogel
127.  143 yijunleow
128.  140 Jrg
128.  140 chancet4488
128.  140 RyanSoh
131.  139 White KB
132.  138 Peter Preston
133.  134 Scrambled
134.  132 One Wheel
134.  132 rubik2005
134.  132 Rubika-37-021204
137.  129 Skewb_Cube
138.  123 jake.levine
139.  121 danchoi
140.  120 SirVivor
141.  118 Keroma12
142.  111 lucasliao0403
142.  111 SUCubing
144.  108 feli.cubes
145.  104 openseas
145.  104 SentsuiJack2403
147.  100 Master_Disaster
148.  96 branson_lau
148.  96 PingPongCuber
150.  95 Blake the Cuber
151.  88 ZF slow
152.  87 Cyrus
153.  84 Moreno van Rooijen
154.  83 thomas.sch
155.  76 Findnf
156.  75 SpiFunTastic
157.  73 Jonascube
157.  73 WoowyBaby
159.  71 Heath Flick
160.  70 Awder
160.  70 freshcuber.de
162.  68 Jonathan Cuber
163.  63 David ep
164.  60 Mike Hughey
164.  60 minxer293
166.  56 Lvl9001Wizard
166.  56 cubingmom2
168.  55 Heewon Seo
168.  55 filmip
170.  47 qwr
171.  43 sigalig
172.  42 鄧南英
173.  41 michaelxfy
173.  41 CreationUniverse
175.  40 willian_pessoa
176.  39 MarkA64
177.  37 BlueAcidball
177.  37 Jamal_69
179.  35 ImmolatedMarmoset
180.  34 I am not a noob
181.  33 anna4f
182.  29 GHOSTGANCUBER
183.  27 CUBiKS
184.  25 Samajor
184.  25 Lewis
186.  18 Jack314
186.  18 flyingk
186.  18 Krökeldil
189.  16 zakikaz
190.  15 SpeedCubeReview
191.  12 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
191.  12 Kit Clement
193.  11 OriEy
194.  8 GT8590
195.  7 Bryan4305
196.  6 m1a1x1
197.  4 PalmTree23


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2021)

197 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 135!

That means our winner this week is *rubik2005!* Congratulations!!


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 1, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> 197 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 135!
> 
> That means our winner this week is *rubik2005!* Congratulations!!


Thank you so much Mike and TheCubicle! My birthday was 3 days ago so this is an awesome gift!


----------

